# Rare 2002 VW Beetle Turbo FOR SALE



## ealedoux (Jun 15, 2019)

Only 2,000 Snap Orange Color Concept New Beetles were made in 2002. Of those, 1,500 were made with an automatic transmission making this car a rare find!

The Snap Orange color concept extends to the interior with two-toned orange and black leather sport seats, orange piping, and black leather-wrapped steering wheel and E-brake with color-contrasting orange stitching. The tire rims were integrated into the Snap Orange color concept by VW, with orange wheel opening inserts accenting the 17" aluminum alloy wheels.

I bought this car when I turned 16, she was my dream car as a kid- growing up I collected models and saved every penny! I named her Ruby! She has taken great care of me the past three years and has been a blast to drive! I got her with 92K miles and It now has 129K! Looking for the right new home for her where she will get taken good care of! More pictures to come (will be adding mre pics to craigslist add soon)

Features:
- Turbo
- Speed-activated rear spoiler
- Power sunroof
- Heated leather seats
- Power windows
- Power door locks
- Monsoon car audio
- Outside temperature sensor
- Rubber weather floor mats

Specs: 
-Engine: 1.8L turbo gasoline
-Gearbox: Automatic 
-Mileage: 129k

Issues:
- Check engine light codes (P0116, P0171, P0730, P0740)
- Both A/C and Heat need some work (recharge // flush)
- Clear coat peeling
- Cracking in front leather seats
- headliner needs to be replaced

For more details about the car model in general, see this YouTube video about the 2002 Snap Orange New Beetle (I did not make the video // this is not my car):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvO4Kv17NJQ

Asking $1475 OBO

Here is the link to my craigslist ad
https://worcester.craigslist.org/cto/d/framingham-rare2002-vw-beetle-turbo/6913015225.html


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Post in the classifieds.


----------

